# How much shedding is normal..



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Rambo is shedding like crazy. I can bearly keep up with the amount of fur that he is shedding. I'm starting to think that it's abnormal. I can just pull lightly at his fur and I have a lot in my hands. There are fur balls all over my house. Is there something else that can be causing excessive shedding (if that what this is). Spring is around the corner and I'm hoping that he is just losing his winter coat. 

One other thing I should mention. He was from Lousianna before I got him about 3 months ago. I'm in NH very cold. Could he just be screwed up from all the weather changes?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Julie,

Is there any chance you could resize your signature? It's huge!

What combs do you use? A Furminator will get rid of a ton of hair. Then brushing every few days should be good.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

Rascal, (lab) is shedding lately also. I'm not sure if she's shedding quite as bad, but brushing her every day definately helps.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our weather is starting to warm a bit (in the 40's during the day) and my dogs are already blowing their winter coats. I brush each dog every day. I get a good fistful of fur from each 10 pound dog, every day. And that doesn't count the dust bunnies that are rolling across the floor!


----------



## Nova85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes adding some omega's if they aren't getting enough can help, something like Veterol X is good, it helps with the coat and if there is a problem with shedding does SOMETIMES help decrease the shedding if the problem is a lack of omega fatty acids.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

With 2 labs in my house ( one from the same rescue as yours BTW) I vacuum daily and brush every or every other day. Actually vacuuming has become my older ds's job and it readily apparent if he did a rush job LOL


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I am brushing every day with a good fist full so maybe this is normal. 

RBark I deleted my sig, I agree way to big. I can't figure out how to resize, but not a big deal.

Dielesmama, WTG I love that rescue.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

mom2kdg said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I am brushing every day with a good fist full so maybe this is normal.
> 
> RBark I deleted my sig, I agree way to big. I can't figure out how to resize, but not a big deal.
> 
> Dielesmama, WTG I love that rescue.


PM me the picture, I will make you a sig to the best of my ability. If you send me a couple, I can pick which one would make a good sig and create one if you want. 

Thank you!

Perhaps you may find this picture amusing?










I took this pic when he was halfway done with blowing coat. I also had about 4 of those Red Devil carpet vacum canisters full of hair, and another ball about that big after that picture, as well as a TON of it in the yard where I furminated him.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Geez, with all of that hair you must of been laughing at my post! I pm'ed you the picture I would love it if you could make my sig better.

Thanks for the offer.

Have a good night.


----------

